# Springfield, MO - informal racing?



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi Guys,

Anybody want to meet over lunch or right after work and run a few packs?

We could do the Schweitzer's parking lot on East Sunshine or maybe one of the loading docks between St. Louis & Commercial...or?

I've got every chassis in every class, so I could match your setups and we could have some real traffic! No nitro, right now, though.

Maybe start in a couple weeks after the almanac's big freeze?

My email is active.

Thanks,
 Gene


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

sounds fun, I have a parking lot TC3 that needs to be used. I'll run brushless only, 13.5T(STOCK) or 10.5(4300)

I am all for the Parking lot or dirt oval. Racing should be fun,


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool Beans!

I got a beautiful TC3 from that RC Gentleman named Pat Collins a few years ago that's been waiting for chance to show it's stuff. All I have to do is find it!

Ranger, is that 13.5T actually close to a 24deg stock or a 0deg 19?

Thanks,
 Gene


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

Okeedoke, I got it. I'll probably run an old Green Machine. We can even it up from there.

Thanks,
 Gene


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

13.5T Brushless is about as close to stock as possible, but it turns less RPM and has some serious torque. A well tuned stock motor will have the advantage in the straights, but the brushless pulls hard off the corners. Cobalt 27T is what most the locals here run in stock sedan. There are some converts to the brushless that race at SROC, now if they let 13.5T into stcck 1/12 I would be really happy.


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

BTW, are you guys racing tomorrow/night? The snow isn't quite so bad here in Bolivar.

I'd like to go brushless, but I need to sell a lot of stuff, if I do! I've got machine wound singles, double and quads out the wazoo that I've collected for bashing and clubs.

 Gene


----------



## fasthocars (Jan 24, 2006)

the 13.5's vs. a CO27 or a 4300 vs. 19t in sedan seems to endup overall even.

but on pan cars the brushless spec motors shine over their supposed counter parts.

so far at SROC in 1/10 pan oval the 13.5 is 3-5 laps faster over a 5-min run than 27T stock motor. 

1/12th scale, according to posts on other forums can be 3-6+ laps faster over 8-min than a 27T


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1843585#post1843585

yes SROC is racing this weekend. Doors Open at 2pm, races start about 6:30


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

Fast,

Do you let ball bearings in the stocks, then? I've read that they've done this at some tracks. Seems right, but I've never run a brushless.

Thanks,
 Gene


----------



## fasthocars (Jan 24, 2006)

at SROC the ROAR 27T motors are all run with bushings.

at the TPA Hobby center raceway in Hollister/Branson their races are somewhat open/informal. they only run 2 class right now

electric sedan - *ANY* 27T thru 19T allowed, foams or rubber tires 
nitro sedan - *ANY* .12 - .15, foams or rubber tires 

on electric, they are considering LIPOs and brushless for this next season. 

they do have the 3 or more is a class rule also.


----------

